# My Router Table - UGLY!



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

*My Router Table - Un-sightly!*

Ok - now for a laugh - this is my router table - being cheap - I combined my Porter/Cable table within a wood table. Reason - it had everything already set up. I hate dust - I know - woodworking is making dust - but when I route something - I have three vacuum going and very little dust or wood chips to clean up after. Inside is a PC plung style router - which never comes out. I even made the top to work with the space fence by Oak Park. As I stated its a little bit un-slightly - but by golly it works great.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If it works it works! Looks like you got it enclosed well. Looks like you had a try at making a router top with plate leaning against the wall? Didn't go well? Wit your DC set up it reminds me of member Bj. I like the looks of your shop with the Plywood walls. 

Corey


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Corey - as a matter of fact - the router top thats leaning against the wall did work okay - but then I thought - if I remove the fence on the Ugly router table - I have the same thing - so I use the Ugly router table for everything now. Yes - With all the "stuff" that I had to attach to the walls, I knew better than using sheetrock. The plywood is actually outside house siding. Very thick. "Stuff" hangs well from it.. It was funny about incasing the router. I was worried about the door not seating well and having air leaks around it - when I turn on the motor that is attached to the 4" hose on the bottom - the door seals shut and I can not open it - unless I turn off the motor.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Personally I don't think it is as ugly as you are crediting it to be and it sure looks like it serves the purpose.

One thing I would like to comment on is that if your DC pull is sealing the door tight, you are starving your air flow and losing efficiency. A DC system does have to draft to work at it's peak. You may want to drill a few holes and give it some breathing room.

Do you have that all on a remote switch that comes on when you start the router? I will be using a 4" DC on the table top and a 2 1/2 inch shop vac hose under the table with the Vac-U-Plate system from Oak-Park when I am made to come in from the outdoors to work. I am studying the best route to go on a switch start up of the whole mess rather than turning each machine off and on at the source. Even a remote control is better than that


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm Sorry but I must disagree with you , SORRY it's Not ugly ,it works for you and that's the only thing that counts  I have seen and used many router tables that look great but are just so much junk... 

I ask one guy how do use this pile of crap and he said I use this 2ft board and push things over the router bit...it was 5ft long top and 4ft wide nice looking but just so much junk....firewood....it was NYWS copy (NORM A.type Table) he put in over 500.oo in the cabinet , just JUNK 

You did a nice job  it works....





Fourleftpaws said:


> Ok - now for a laugh - this is my router table - being cheap - I combined my Porter/Cable table within a wood table. Reason - it had everything already set up. I hate dust - I know - woodworking is making dust - but when I route something - I have three vacuum going and very little dust or wood chips to clean up after. Inside is a PC plung style router - which never comes out. I even made the top to work with the space fence by Oak Park. As I stated its as UGLY as SIN - but by golly it works great.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

My first router table (shall remain nameless) was a mid-high priced commercial table with fence. But it had so many design flaws.
I just couldn’t use it. It ended up on eBay for half what I had paid for it. So I designed my own.
So, whatever table that makes you productive and comfortable is the best table for you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Reminds me of a song "she sure is ugly, but she sure can cook". I quote, "but by golly it works great". Thats what counts. I too think it looks great with what you had to work with. Nice fourleftpaws.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that it's time to change you're name, it doesn't correctly describe you're abilities. Just one little niggle, the hinges let it down, I'm sure with a little thought they could be rearranged and give the whole project a more professional look. Perhaps if they were inside it would bring the door slightly forward and give sufficient inflow of air all round as mentioned by Bob.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob N is correct, you need more airflow through the cabinet. This will improve the dust collection, not hurt it. Airflow is what transports the dust into the filter. One other thing: Bob and Rick specifically recommend not using Quick-grip style clamps to hold jigs on a router table. They suggest using either a C clamp or an F clamp and mention their own experiences of having the Quick-grip style clamps come loose due to vibration. I trust to their experience and save those clamps for glue ups where they work wonderfully. If your table gives you the results you want there is no reason to call it names. The very expensive Freud table is built from unfinished plywood. It's not about looks, it's about function.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, if it works, does the job, and you are HAPPY with it, what else is there... besides being happy and proud of it?!

Atta way to go!


----------



## BigWorm2005GT (Jul 11, 2007)

What's ugly about it? Looks well designed to me. I believe in the old saw that form follows function, and in the case of shop furniture, that's doubly true. Does it perform its function? That's the only question to answer.

Personally, I like it a lot.

EDIT: Which power switch is that, and where'd you buy it?


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks all for the comments
First – I never thought about the hinges – will work on moving them or hiding them to make it look more professional. 
I agree on the air flow for the DC. I do think I have enough air moving as it comes through the hole where the bit is, and also there are the two long slots (where the fence slides) in the metal top that let air into the table. Plus – I think there are at least five screw holes (1/4" in size) in the top with out screws. I will watch it very close and if needed will add more air flow. As far as the switch – it was the original switch that came with the Porter Cable table – I just reused it – and it only switches the router on and off. The rest has switches, of their own. 
Also now that it has been mentioned – I do remember the suggestion on the clamp to hold down the jig – it will be changed to a c clamp. 
I will also work on the name calling – guess that was a little harsh calling it UGLY – LOL – I will think of another nicer name. Again on the switch – I would think that Porter Cable would be able to supply the switch, as it was a Porter Cable router table.
Thanks again for the suggestions and comments – I will work on them.


----------



## leo14 (Aug 28, 2005)

> "guess that was a little harsh calling it UGLY – LOL – I will think of another nicer name"


 .... There is nothing ugly about your router table and as a matter of fact it has some very good points to it!
Leo


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Paws,

What's better than a woodworker that surrounds himself with wood. I think that's awesome. We should all be so lucky.

Great table and added accessories....Nice job....

KarateEd......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

There is a shop tip in Wood Magazine from a guy that mounted a 4" blast gate on his router table opposite the intake hose from the DC. That way he could adjust the amount of air intake for optimum dust collection. Sounded like a good idea to me.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Fourleftpaws said:


> I will also work on the name calling – guess that was a little harsh calling it UGLY – LOL – I will think of another nicer name.


We have a local Pontiac dealer that calls the Aztec "Butt Ugly" in his commercials..  

I have a hole in the back of my cabinet that I plug a 2 1/4" hose into for the fence.. That helps with air circulating to get the dust out, but it still doesn't get it all..


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

AxlMyk said:


> We have a local Pontiac dealer that calls the Aztec "Butt Ugly" in his commercials....


I don't think anyone will argue that point  

But - back to that router stand --
Like others I see nothing ugly about your work. 

It does for you what you designed it to do in a stable and efficient manner -
To me when it comes to tools - that is the bottom line-
You done good.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well - I reworked my router table - and now it is more pleasing and no longer ugly to me, guess I was a little harsh - plus doing the job that I want - The old fence went out, sort of, it now is free floating so I can remove it, and use the top like the oak ridge one - plus the top is some what bigger now. I was just to cheap to get rid of the Porter Cable metal top - and it functions very well. I did add some more holes for the vacuum system and it works better. (thanks for that idea).
(I still have those big old hinges - am working on that.)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fourpaws, I think you did great. It is prettier if that is what you are after and it looks like it should work well. Nice job! Enjoy it and be safe!


Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you have made a great improvement in your table fourpaws. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I was going to reply to Rev. 1 of the table: 
(Kind of like a hooker... Ugly... but endlessly functional) 

Now I see Rev. 2: 
Great looking table! 
(Decent looking hooker, if you will!)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Noddy said:


> I was going to reply to Rev. 1 of the table:
> (Kind of like a hooker... Ugly... but endlessly functional)
> 
> Now I see Rev. 2:
> ...


Here's hoping Mrs. Noddy isn't looking on  

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great. Nice way to increase the table size.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

NEVER, EVER talk bad about a tool that works for you. It will repay you in the like.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Fourleftpores, you have proved that you're moniker is a false description of you're abilities, it's time for a name change! Now, apart from you know what, can I suggest an upgrade? I'll suggest it anyway, I personally hate clamped fences, it is so temporary and requires two hands to adjust. Forgive my attempt at drawing, but perhaps these shots will illustrate what I have in mind.

By each end I mean each end of the fence and the threaded handle is just to show what I use.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Harry - very good idea - I will work on that and the hinges - thanks........and if I could change that "Ugly" I would remove it.....I was too hard on my router table...What I now really love about the router table is the fact that I have very little dust or wood chips at all.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

By name change I had in mind "fourleftpaws" that describes someone who is hopeless with his/her hands, you could be prosecuted for being in breach of the trades description act 1997 as amended in 2001!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Fourleftpaws said:


> Well - I reworked my router table - and now it is more pleasing and no longer ugly to me, guess I was a little harsh - plus doing the job that I want - The old fence went out, sort of, it now is free floating so I can remove it, and use the top like the oak ridge one - plus the top is some what bigger now. I was just to cheap to get rid of the Porter Cable metal top - and it functions very well. I did add some more holes for the vacuum system and it works better. (thanks for that idea).
> (I still have those big old hinges - am working on that.)


Looks G R E A T to me...

Nice going!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I like both, the first and the revision. Sometimes, simplicity can't be beat. I also agree, something that looks professional is nice too. 
One of the greatest lessons in life is, make it simple, then improve it later, then you can improve that and so on.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

If it works for you that's all that is important. From all your vacuum equipment I would say that the dust and chips cops will never get you!


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well after using my router table - I found it to work very well, mainly the vacuum system. No wood chips at all - well very few anyway. But major problem - the aluminum leaves black marks all over my wood. Back to the drawing board. I will post another picture of what I have changed - again...but its kind of fun making changes to something you built - if it works..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fourleftpaws

B/4 you do some rework pickup some floor wax like a can of Johnsons floor wax give the Alum. a coat or two then give it a try...
Alum. is full of Alum.dust most of the time they will give it a clean coat or anodize it to seal the Alum.but alot of the time they don't...  at one time it was just dirt and rocks.. so to speak and then they zap it with electricity to get the Alum. to come out 


==========


Fourleftpaws said:


> Well after using my router table - I found it to work very well, mainly the vacuum system. No wood chips at all - well very few anyway. But major problem - the aluminum leaves black marks all over my wood. Back to the drawing board. I will post another picture of what I have changed - again...but its kind of fun making changes to something you built - if it works..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj. shame on you for beating me to it, that is exactly what I was going to say based on past experience.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

*My Router Table - not ugly!*

Thanks guys - tried the Johnson Wax - in fact I buffed the silly thing too. It lasts for a short while but then the black comes back on to the boards. One problem I think I have is the fact that I believe that the alum. is just a millisecond above the top of the router table? Well I needed something to do anyhow. Have a new top, cut and just waiting for the plate to come in and will install that. If I can get the hole cut out square, I should be in good shape. If not I guess I am only out the MDF board, that stuff is sure a pleasure to work with, easy to cut and only makes a zillion small dust particles in the air.
Well here is the other version - I hope I am done with the table - and now to build something.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes - again thank to the folks that suggested the limited air I was supplying to the system. Added a air gate and works even better now.
The one feature that I really like about the plunge router (my 690 plunge router is dedicated for this table) is the fact that when adjusting the nuts you have micro movement in the router bits.


----------



## Packy46 (Oct 28, 2007)

FLP....
Ugly No, Super functional Yes !!!.
Gotta like the chip/dust collection system.
Nice job.
Tim


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

UGLY?? UNSIGHTLY ??

NAH, she pretty (smile).


----------



## zack01 (Nov 25, 2007)

i think your table is fine it works for you and i think that is most important i have been building one for about two weeks now and i keep wanting to make changes so it will work for me, think the fence is the hardest part because i had built 3 now and still not on par with it here,s a pic of what i have so far.guess theres no pic need to learn how to post one



Zack


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

*again -*

Zack - I sent you a message - also thanks on the table comment - but also as I stated, wife got me a Woodpecker router lift package and now I have to redo the table again. But this will be well worth the effort, if I do not screw it up...
These are really nice... but dang the plate is bigger than my Rockler plate so now I have to redo it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet, lucky you and good luck with the conversion!

Corey


----------



## zack01 (Nov 25, 2007)

*my first table*

well heres about two weeks of shear pleasure working with wood i realy enjoy this and it sure beats the 8 to 5 thing


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice job there Zach! Looks like it is going to work just fine. A fence doesn't have to be very fancy at all and for a basic fence yours will work great if it is straight and true. There are a lot of posts and threads on fences here that you might get info from. Study some of the fences from people like Rockler, woodhaven, benchdog etc. Enjoy it and be safe!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Zac, that looks like a very fine table to me, I think that you and fourleftpaws are likely to end up with tables better than most of the more experienced members,of the forum, keep up you're good work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Zac 


Here's a tip from a old cabinet maker ( think face frame ) this will cover the plywood edges and give you a nice clean job,,,by using pocket hole screws way, BUT you did a nice job on your router table 


==========


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Zack - very nice job - if I did not have so much time in mine I wish I would of made a real cabinet (_but then again a finished cabinet would not go with my shop.)_ But mine works so well, and I have no dust at all. 

You did really well on your cabinet....Great job!!!

Here is a photo with my new Woodpecker lift kit in it, this is going to be so nice, but my wife said as its a Christmas/birthday gift, I can not use it until Dec. 21 - boy am I going to have to wipe away the dust until them.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Zack on a fine looking table. It should serve you well.


----------



## CASparky (Oct 14, 2004)

Fourleftpaws said:


> Thanks all for the comments
> First – I never thought about the hinges – will work on moving them or hiding them to make it look more professional.
> I agree on the air flow for the DC. I do think I have enough air moving as it comes through the hole where the bit is, and two long slots ...
> 
> ...


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great to me.
Best thing is it cost little and does a good job.


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you should call it 
The Super Mega Fugly table.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I needed another outlay table for the table saw - after building it I remember that I had the Rockler router plate left over when I replaced it with the Woodpecker router lift kit - and so I had to do something with it - so guess what fell into the outlay table...








I found that the dust collection system was wrong so I build in a closed in system and it now works even better.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thats a fine looking table you got there fourleftpaws. Great use of the extra plate.
I see you are doing some finger joints.Look good from here. How do you like the finger joint fences?


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave - I had to try out the router with the Oak Ridge equipment. Works great and finger joints came out very good the first try. This is probably the only thing this router will be used for is making of finger joints and the such.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're turning out some very nice work these days judging by a study of you're photographs. Don't those Oak Park spacer fences make light work of finger joints. I remember some time ago a member complaining of the cost of the fences and telling all and sundry how easy it would be to make one's own, well, that's true, one can make one's own but I can think of several reasons to purchase the OP ones, perfect choice of material, accurate, reasonable cost and VERY CONVENIENT.


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

I have just spent an obscene amount of money on a table and lift, yet I plan to build my table very simple from inexpensive parts like you have done. I agree with others that if it works it's not ugly. Frugal can be good. I figure make your end product pretty but the tools that get you there don't need to look like fine furniture. Maybe I'm not anal enough? Of course part of my reasoning here is that I have to keep my equipment mobile because I have no dedicated shop (garage) space. At least I don't have a homeowner's "ass"ociation telling me I can't work in my garage like many people around here (silicone valley). I just don't have a garage :-\

--Mark (new here since yesterday)

p.s. and by the way I have that same router table with the Craftsman name on it sitting in my shed with glue and aerosol cans on it and under it. I found it frustrating to use back when I was using it.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry for bringing this up again but someone e-mailed me about the way I did the second table in regards to the vacuum system - so I did a few more pictures on entry #50 - hope that helps with your question. 

Well heck with nothing to do - I redid the router table for the 3rd or 4th - heck it may be the 5th time. I hope this is the last. Here is the four versions
of my router table. 

One -







Two -







Three -







Four -








(The last - I hope!!)


----------

